# A few brand new toys!



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Picked them up yesterday.... Man they are beautiful, 1st brand new machines I have ever owned in 15 yrs of this crap, got to meet the owner of Gorlitz and take a little tour


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You will love them! Is that 150' or more on your 68? If your going to carry your 68 standing up I would think about welding a small crossbar on the back. I will try and send a pic of mine and a pic of the system I use to hold them up.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Ive got 3 68hds and 4 go50s and 2 go380s 5 go15's Already buuuuuuuuut couldn't resist to spoil myself with a new set


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

210' on the hd

Ya post a pic if u get a chance


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice, nothing like having new toys to play with


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh so shiny. :thumbup:

Too bad we all know what you're going to do to them in time. :laughing:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm kinda jealous. My 3/4" cable machine sucks and I really want a big tough sled like that or a DM 55.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Hillside said:


> 210' on the hd
> 
> Ya post a pic if u get a chance


My back is throbbing just thinking about loading and unloading that beast !
That has got to be weighing in at about 300+ pounds.
Great machine !
What do you do to get it in and out of your van ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Those machines are going to look nasty after the first job with the sewer sauce dripping off the cables.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Those machines are going to look nasty after the first job with the *sewer sauce* dripping off the cables.


HAHAHA !
Thats a new one for me.:laughing:


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Those machines are going to look nasty after the first job with the sewer sauce dripping off the cables.


I am betting that they will look suspiciously like money.:yes:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Those machines are going to look nasty after the first job with the sewer sauce dripping off the cables.



But they will run smooth and quite for a long while.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*They're so nice when they're new*

I remember some 20 years ago when I bought a new set...I still love 'em


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> HAHAHA !
> Thats a new one for me.:laughing:


After reading the drain gravy, I'm trying to expand my vocabulary.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome machines! I love my Gorlitz 68HD. Thing is a beast. Why didn't you get a GO62? I'm considering one, as sometimes the Model C or 68HD is overkill.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> I'm kinda jealous. My 3/4" cable machine sucks and I really want a big tough sled like that or a DM 55.


Go with the Gorlitz. There machines are built to last. Plus why wouold you want to support Roto-Rooter by buying a DM-55?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

OK OK :yes:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Will said:


> Awesome machines! I love my Gorlitz 68HD. Thing is a beast. Why didn't you get a GO62? I'm considering one, as sometimes the Model C or 68HD is overkill.


The GO62 is a great machine.
At one time I had 40 drain cleaners outfitted with them.
I would have 2 reels of 11/16' x 75' and a reel of 3/8" x 75 ' and then a GO15a with 1/4" x 50'.
With that set up you could pretty much handle 99% of the drain problem you encountered.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Never had a issue running the 11/16 in the GO 62? That would be useful to have a machine that could handle mainlines and be as light as a GO 62. I could use it on lines under 75 foot and use the Model C on tougher lines and longer ones


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Will said:


> Never had a issue running the 11/16 in the GO 62? That would be useful to have a machine that could handle mainlines and be as light as a GO 62. I could use it on lines under 75 foot and use the Model C on tougher lines and longer ones


No problem with the first 75'. 
But when hooking up a 2nd basket and pushing out past 100' any good sized root blockage could be a challenge.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmm...,dad gum may have to speed more money now lol


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

And the reason you didn't get the enclosed poly drums?

I've double drummed 5/8" cable with my GO 62 way easier and more powerful than with a General Speedrooter.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

JK949 said:


> And the reason you didn't get the enclosed poly drums?
> 
> I've double drummed 5/8" cable with my GO 62 way easier and more powerful than with a General Speedrooter.


I didn't use the poly drums because employees wouldn't take care of the cables and they would leave them setting a drum full of sloppy water.
In the open reels at least the cables could drain and dry out.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you use Gorlitz cable or did you use another brand?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Will said:


> Did you use Gorlitz cable or did you use another brand?


 Gorlitz.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry it took so long to post Hill.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

Hillside said:


> 210' on the hd


It's always been my practice to carry 120' of 3/4" on the first reel, then a second reel with the same. When things are clean and well-lubricated, swapping the reels as needed goes quickly enough. I rarely need the extra footage, so hauling it around in the machine day by day just looks suicidal to me.

Congratulations on the new rigs. I really like Gorlitz and I actually believe that those two are still going to look good a year from now.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That's a very well organized van. Two thumbs up


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I didn't get the 62 cuz I'm out usually 100-175 multiple times a week, I didn't get the poly drums cuz I hate rusty cables, they are Gorlitz cables


----------

